# Yup, more boot ?'s



## treejunkie13 (Mar 20, 2009)

Gots 2 have some new calks. Yeah I searched threads and all that. My toss up is the sole. Spring or Block. I have always stuck with the spring sole. I'm interested in your opinion's. Kinda leaning towards Hoffman's or maybe the Danner Trooper's. My biggest concern is after their broke in getting the ankle roll going on ( I HATE THAT). Thanks much!


----------



## xcr440 (Mar 20, 2009)

What is the differnce???


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 20, 2009)

xcr440 said:


> What is the differnce???



A kinda flat bottom or a high heel...
Heels r nice 4 climbing gaffs, but don't now about walking up & down trees all day with them.


----------



## xcr440 (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok, thanks. I am looking at some caulks also. Not sure what I want or if I really need them for firewood cutting around the farm. The traction they provide might be my only need.


----------



## stihlloggin (Mar 20, 2009)

I cut on alot of steep ground and in my opinion the spring heel is the best. I bought a pair of hoffmans with the block heel could only stand them for about 3 weeks and threw them in the closet and bought a pair of the Wesco timber boots, they have the spring heel. next to the my old whites the westco's are the most comfortable boots i've worn.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 20, 2009)

stihlloggin said:


> I cut on alot of steep ground and in my opinion the spring heel is the best. I bought a pair of hoffmans with the block heel could only stand them for about 3 weeks and threw them in the closet and bought a pair of the Wesco timber boots, they have the spring heel. next to the my old whites the westco's are the most comfortable boots i've worn.



how bout the calks on the wesco's - r they replaceable, standard or special?


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 20, 2009)

xcr440 said:


> Ok, thanks. I am looking at some caulks also. Not sure what I want or if I really need them for firewood cutting around the farm. The traction they provide might be my only need.




I wear reg boots all around, but when in the woods it's got 2 b calks... I will say once they r on my feet I usually don't take em off till I get home, so they do chew things up a bit, gas & brake pedals, wood stairs, gas station floors, etc.


----------



## stihlloggin (Mar 20, 2009)

I got the replaceable ones They come with a wrench to change them. i have not changed any yet but they look like you could use the regular old corks in them. if not westco sells the corks.


----------



## stihlloggin (Mar 20, 2009)

If you decide you want hoffmans and got a size 10 D foot i'll cut you a heck of a deal on the pair i bought.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 20, 2009)

stihlloggin said:


> I got the replaceable ones They come with a wrench to change them. i have not changed any yet but they look like you could use the regular old corks in them. if not westco sells the corks.



curious, cause I know 1 or more boot maker's out there have their own calks with different threads then reg. and there is quite a price difference. I like 2 change mine out often, especially in the rocks.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 20, 2009)

stihlloggin said:


> If you decide you want hoffmans and got a size 10 D foot i'll cut you a heck of a deal on the pair i bought.



size 11 EE damn the luck. but thinking that I best stay with the spring heel.


----------



## stihlloggin (Mar 20, 2009)

I just went and tried a regular cork in the westco's and the threads are a bit bigger.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 20, 2009)

just looking @ pic of the Wesco Timber. MAN those r SAWEET! ? It says hard toe - what's that like? steel or hard cap?


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 20, 2009)

WOW! bag of 75 Wesco calks $40 wrench tool $10! They r pretty proud of what they have...


----------



## stihlloggin (Mar 20, 2009)

not steel just stiffer, you can order them with toe caps though, a word to the wise if you get the regular (soft toe) don't try to kick big limbs off with them. i got the soft toe ones, my damn feet didn't hurt one day wearing the westco's basicly already broke in when you by them,unlike them hoffmans that damn near crippled me!


----------



## slowp (Mar 20, 2009)

The Wescos have an "exclusive" calk. Exclusive means that the only place you can buy replacements is from them. I live in the land of abundant logging supplies, and only the boot store that was a wesco dealer and has since gone out of business had a few. The replacements cost quite a bit more than the common type, and do not last any longer. I'm on my 3rd set.
I had a problem with the left foot blooping out over the sole and after coming in sore and extremely cranky--a day visiting each cutter on a 90% slope, with that foot prone to rolling due to the bloop, went for a locally made brand of boot. Locally custom built too. I like my rubber Vikings better than the Wescos. Sorry, but that is my opinion.


----------



## stihlloggin (Mar 20, 2009)

treejunkie13 said:


> WOW! bag of 75 Wesco calks $40 wrench tool $10! They r pretty proud of what they have...



Yeah not givin them away but they seem to last alot longer than the other brands i've tried over the years.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm a soft toe fan myself. but yes don't go kicking limbs. Hard habit 2 brake after wearing winter steel toe then switching back 2 the summer boot.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 20, 2009)

slowp said:


> The Wescos have an "exclusive" calk. Exclusive means that the only place you can buy replacements is from them. I live in the land of abundant logging supplies, and only the boot store that was a wesco dealer and has since gone out of business had a few. The replacements cost quite a bit more than the common type, and do not last any longer. I'm on my 3rd set.
> I had a problem with the left foot blooping out over the sole and after coming in sore and extremely cranky--a day visiting each cutter on a 90% slope, with that foot prone to rolling due to the bloop, went for a locally made brand of boot. Locally custom built too. I like my rubber Vikings better than the Wescos. Sorry, but that is my opinion.



Slowp, I read 1 of ur posts mentioning ur custom boots and the boot maker telling u 2 go with the high heel... care 2 emphasize?


----------



## slowp (Mar 20, 2009)

treejunkie13 said:


> Slowp, I read 1 of ur posts mentioning ur custom boots and the boot maker telling u 2 go with the high heel... care 2 emphasize?



It would cost more for a spring heel. I don't know why. I've worn the new boots around a bit, had them on all day Saturday while cleaning up slash. The boot maker was correct, they have extreme ankle support. The Wescos were very comfy, at first, but then that slopover happened. 

The Kuliens bad point, is that the soles are extremely stiff. I don't think they loosen up much, I had a pair when I first came here 20 something years ago.
The best part is, they are very water resistant, and the bootmaker is in the town I go for shopping. My first pair caused some pain in my achilles tendons, so he recut that part of the boot and sewed it differently, and the boots didn't hurt anymore. I'd worn Whites before moving to the Wet side.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 20, 2009)

yeah that is my 1 hold back, (hence this thread) is the weak ankles and the rolling... It's been 2 many years since I wore a high heel and those weren't calks.

ugg! decisions...


----------



## peanut (Mar 20, 2009)

I've seen pics of the spring heel, but I prefer a block. I ordered custom boots from Viberg maybe 12 yrs ago. I'm more than happy with them. When I get home I'll treat myself to a new pair just to have on hand.


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 20, 2009)

xcr440 said:


> Ok, thanks. I am looking at some caulks also. Not sure what I want or if I really need them for firewood cutting around the farm. The traction they provide might be my only need.



Unless you're walkin' spars and over timber, then they won't be of any use. They provide great gip on logs, but suck in the mud and whatnot...

Gary


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 20, 2009)

I used to wear block heels but i got spring on my last pair and am happy. 

I have seen the bottom of my left foot too many times and the lower spring heel helps prevent that mess.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 20, 2009)

056 kid said:


> I used to wear block heels but i got spring on my last pair and am happy.
> 
> I have seen the bottom of my left foot too many times and the lower spring heel helps prevent that mess.



What flavor boot, if I may ask?


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 20, 2009)

Whites smoke jumpers that where sent back and converted to a spring heel cork.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 20, 2009)

056 kid said:


> Whites smoke jumpers that where sent back and converted to a spring heel cork.



I have been wearing White's since 1987 and own several pair. I bought most of them used on ebay and have had them rebuilt. I was very unhappy with bith pair of Wesco boots.

My son and I both wear White's and since I have the day off I cleaned both pair and they are on the Peet dryers.


----------



## slowp (Mar 20, 2009)

I think the Whites were the most comfortable boot. I've had many pairs of boots, it has always been hard to find THE boot. But White's got soaking wet too easily, and yes, I probably tried that kind of boot grease. So, I'll stick with the spendy ones from here on. Not as comfy, but all around better for me. And the latter is important. We all have different feet so like different boots. You are embarking on the quest to find the perfect boot and it is not an easy quest. You must be brave. Go forth and try them on!


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 21, 2009)

056 kid said:


> I used to wear block heels but i got spring on my last pair and am happy.
> 
> I have seen the bottom of my left foot too many times and the lower spring heel helps prevent that mess.



Thurs. I was wearing my block heel Hofffman calks, I was limbing down in the tops on steep ground in a light rain and I definately rolled the crap out of my left ankle. So it'll be weak for a few more days, workable, but got to be easy on it. I hate rolling the ankle. So when you said "seen the bottom of my left foot" I know exactly what you meant! I spent a few hours working on a slate roof at my house yesterday evening, came down and could barely walk due to the ankle pain.

I got the Hoffmans to see how a slightly lower $ boot (and replacemant calks)would do. Great soles, but the leather tops just ain't the leather of my Wescos. I got block heel cause I'd always worn it, but probably not next time.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 21, 2009)

slowp said:


> I think the Whites were the most comfortable boot. I've had many pairs of boots, it has always been hard to find THE boot. But White's got soaking wet too easily, and yes, I probably tried that kind of boot grease. So, I'll stick with the spendy ones from here on. Not as comfy, but all around better for me. And the latter is important. We all have different feet so like different boots. You are embarking on the quest to find the perfect boot and it is not an easy quest. You must be brave. Go forth and try them on!



I WISH I had problems with wet weather! We are looking at water rationing again.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Your best bet is the Danner calks, if your gonna climb trees and be walkin' down logs there good overall. Plus they're easy on feets.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 21, 2009)

leaning hard towards the Danner Trooper's, my current all around boots are the Danner Quarry and they are like slippers... so comfy! (have had some stitching problem with them though, nothing major just used.) my current calks Not so much! 
gotta say looking @ pics of the White's nothing catches my eye. Like the Wesco but they can keep their exclusive calks.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 21, 2009)

Wesco is a great boot. Thats what I have and will use. When you buy them you can usually score a second set of replacements for little or nothing. Then when you have them worn out and the boots are getting just a tad sloppy, have them tightend up and resoled to a standard replaceable cork sole. It was spendy but worth it for me. I just turned my second pair of Wesco climbers to corks. Kept the block heel cause thats what I'm used to. Now I have the best of both worlds. This is the third rebuilding of these boots. The second had the soles repleced to replaceable recepticles and had the cobbler add doubble steel and double leather shanks and slips in them for me to get a bit more extra while climbing. I have a pair in getting worked on right now.

I have tried Hoffman and a couple of the other so called cheapie brands and keep going back to my Wescos. I thought about Whites once until I saw what they wanted for them at the time, then I just had mine rebuilt for way less that half the Whites price.

What ever you get grease good to start and remember to check the peg tightness every day after your done for a couple weeks. Don't cinch them down just snug. As you wear them they will loosen and break in also. If you don't do this you run a greater risk of rolling a peg out of the socket. I still check mine evry time they get a good slobbering of grease.


Owl


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 21, 2009)

I remember some time back my first pair of red dawgs (and their not bad) but it didn't take me couple hours and half the calks were gone... Like what in helen did I do. messed up threads, little bit of jb weld back in biz but bummed. Then got contacted from Bailey's saying that the boots were recalled. Swap 4 a new pair and good 2 go.


----------



## xcr440 (Mar 22, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> Unless you're walkin' spars and over timber, then they won't be of any use. They provide great gip on logs, but suck in the mud and whatnot...
> 
> Gary



Most of my walking will be over dead timber, icey ground and in general over grown woods.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 22, 2009)

xcr440 said:


> Most of my walking will be over dead timber, icey ground and in general over grown woods.



can't b beat in the ice... real nice 2 have on if u have 2 chain up ur rig after u make it so far and sitting in the middle of ice. Coarse I always see how far I can go b4 I drag out the darn chains!

If ur gonna use them mostly in the cold I do suggest Pac or insulated tho.


----------



## xcr440 (Mar 22, 2009)

Usually spring is our icey time here. Real pain to stand in the woods. I am taking a shine to 16" hoffmans.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 22, 2009)

why so tall?


----------



## xcr440 (Mar 22, 2009)

I normally wear 12-14" tall boots. Just got in the habit of wearing tall ones. Helps my ankles, atleast I think maybe not??


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm comfy in 10" - 12" kinda view any taller 4 snakes or climbing. Years ago I had some 16" Red Wings I used 4 climbing... great 4 the gaffs but other than standing on the spikes I hated 2 move in them, & way 2 hot on a warm day. Wore them a few times then gave them away and never tried that tall again. My winter pacs r 14" and they seem 2 b fine, but the snow does tend 2 get a little deep.


----------



## xcr440 (Mar 22, 2009)

16" might be a tad long but I can get them for a good price. If anything I suppose I could have them shortened.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 22, 2009)

xcr440 said:


> 16" might be a tad long but I can get them for a good price. If anything I suppose I could have them shortened.



what u thinking 4 the sole?


----------



## xcr440 (Mar 22, 2009)

block.
After some thought I think the 16" might be way too tall. Looking at some 10" hoffmans.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 22, 2009)

Viberg calks are supposed to be real tough boots, but I like Danner calks.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 22, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Viberg calks are supposed to be real tough boots, but I like Danner calks.



what kind u got? from where?


----------



## palogger (Mar 22, 2009)

i have a pair of the viberg's from madsens, not custom made but nice boots. they are the buffalo hide, with the block heel and are 10" high


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 23, 2009)

palogger said:


> i have a pair of the viberg's from madsens, not custom made but nice boots. they are the buffalo hide, with the block heel and are 10" high



ever tried the spring sole?


----------



## palogger (Mar 23, 2009)

no i haven't i was used to the block so thats i wanted


----------



## 1I'dJak (Mar 23, 2009)

...whatever you get ...get'em custom if you can...


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 24, 2009)

Wescos are goin up, and customs are outta my league.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 24, 2009)

customs outta this league also!


----------



## palogger (Mar 24, 2009)

i paid 419 for my pair of vibergs, don't know what a custom pair is though, treejunkie if u wanna check out the pair i got let me know since were so close


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 24, 2009)

I can vouch for the Viberg's as well. Great boots, used them for years.


----------

